# Please help with Windows live offline-profile in DOW2



## angeljoanes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi guys, I need help with something.

Right now I want to play Dawn of War 2: Chaos Rising. But every time I want to play the campaign or the skirmish, there's a warning message when the game load. It is said "A sign-in change has occurred. you will be taken back to main menu when finishes loading". After loading the game back to the main menu... 

There's nothing wrong with my PC spec I think.... My PC is pretty high end and "crysis" could run smoothly in my PC.

So anyone know the problem and how to handle it? Please help...


----------



## taarna (Aug 17, 2010)

make sure your windows live is conected to your steam account and on automatic otherwise it'll sign in every time


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Indeed there is no way to play Dawn of War 2 offline. Unless your copy of the game is illegitimate (ie: torrented, cracked), make sure you have unrestricted access to the internet, ensure the Firewall and Anti-Virus software are not blocking the game. You should also be signed into both Games for Windows Live and Steam (And signed into Friends list).


----------

